

Google Adjusts Political Posture With Sponsorship Of Conservative Conference - FredBrach
http://cpac2012.conservative.org/sponsorship/2012-sponsors/

======
neurotech1
I wouldn't read too much into this. A large number of companies split there
political capital between the parties, to 'hedge their bets'.

~~~
atacrawl
But don't you think that this practice is indicative of a larger problem --
that regardless of which major party is in power, corporations can't lose?

~~~
cynwoody
Ah, but corporations can lose — if they don't contribute to the right
politicians.

Politicians should be required to wear NASCAR uniforms, so that we would know
who owns them.

------
chrismealy
CPAC isn't just a regular Republican thing. It's super super right wing. It's
John Birch Society-level wingnuts.

------
webfuel
More info here: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-03/google-
sponsoring-c...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-02-03/google-sponsoring-
conservative-political-conference-co-hosted-by-tea-party.html)

------
cjoh
Is there any evidence that they haven't sponsored this event in the past?

------
ed2417
According to the article, it sounds like they are doing this to push Google+ .

